# Where's Kimmie



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Where's Kimmie? Haven't seen her post in a long long time. Kimmie you out there? Send us a smiley or two! 

Kuan


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I've been wondering too. I sent an e-mail some time ago, but no response.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Hi there!

 Here's a smiley and a wink as per your request, Kuan!

I'm doing great; I even devote the same amount of time and care to cooking issues but my ability to be on the internet is severely curtailed. I am no longer able to go online from work and with that BIG window closed, I have a lot less time to speak to you all.

I have to admit that with what little time I do have online, I've spent some of it reading _The Julie/Julia Project_ blog. But I promise I haven't joined and become an active member of any of Cheftalk's competition. Cheftalk is still my home away from home, and _The Julie/Julia Project_ blog is coming to an end.

Thanks for your concern. It's heartwarming and a little touching that people think of me and miss my posts. I don't mind saying that I'm a little _fer klempt_ (sic). Talk amongst yourselves...


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Hi Mez,

I haven't forgotten you either. I think of you a lot!

A moderator had sent me a private message that people were trying to reach me and my incoming private message box was full, but no amount of futzing around has allowed me to empty it.

After several tries doing the appropriate things to delete all messages, allowing space for new mail, with no results, I contacted Nicko and told him the situation. Unfortunately, he's never answered me.


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Kimmie,it`s good to see back.There haven`t been any thought provoking threads from you in ages.It`s a pity that you do have not access to the internet at work.With a little luck,that may change.I`m sure Nicko will reply to your message a.sa.p.
Best wishes,Leo.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Oh Kimmie! I've wondered what happened to you too. You were one of the people who were "ChefTalk" to me when I first started posting over a year ago. And I've missed your posts.


----------

